# Maison Dieu Church, Brechin - Sept 2012



## Stussy (Oct 2, 2012)

After visiting a nearby Asylum this was a quick explore on the way home, JFRsteve and and myself waited for a good opportunity too see if access to the imposing church was possible. It is situated on a busy road surrounded by overlooking neighbours, we took a brief opportunity with the passing traffic and got into the site. Finding an access point was a different story, never have I had to clamber through as much brambles, nettles and thistles before and they hurt, we were in!

Maison Dieu is a Former Church of Scotland Property built in 1891 by Architect Sir George Washington Browne.

The church has lain empty since the 1980's and in surprisingly good condition externally, unfortunately with it being on a busy road we didn't stop to take externals before going in, and by the time we came out it was dark. Another visit maybe required!

The church was sold in 2004 to a private developer who applied for planning permission to convert the church into residential accommodation. The developer went into liquidation sometime in between 2009 and 2011 with the property being back on the market for sale.


The main church chapel, this is laden with pigeon sh!t so if attempting a visit make sure you wear a mask! Someone has been making passageways through it all though!














Upper balcony looking down to the altar






One of the very impressive Chandeliers










The altar, and yes that is mounds of pigeon sh!t






Rear halls had a lot of books / hymns and bibles!






Old School record players, I even used to have a red one!






Brunswick Bing Crosby record






Very cool Hood & Bissett automatic dart scorer!









Thanks for having a look!


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 2, 2012)

That place was mint a few years ago. Who pinched the floor???


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 2, 2012)

Worst pigeon droppings I ever saw on here! Do they use it as a convention hall?! Beautiful spaces. Hope it finds a new purpose soon.


----------



## Stussy (Oct 2, 2012)

Seahorse said:


> That place was mint a few years ago. Who pinched the floor???



No idea, the pipes are still there! It appears as if the pigeon poop is being shovelled under the boards for sealing up, but I must be mistaken, no sensible person would do that, would they!


----------



## Stussy (Oct 2, 2012)

LairdOfLochaber said:


> Worst pigeon droppings I ever saw on here! Do they use it as a convention hall?! Beautiful spaces. Hope it finds a new purpose soon.



No I am led to believe the church has remained completely unused since the 80's, amazingly no graffiti or serious vandals been inside!


----------



## krela (Oct 2, 2012)

Stussy said:


> No idea, the pipes are still there! It appears as if the pigeon poop is being shovelled under the boards for sealing up, but I must be mistaken, no sensible person would do that, would they!



Considering how corrosive and poisonous pigeon shit is, no, they wouldn't!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 2, 2012)

That is the most bird shit I have seen in one place incredible!still a nice looking building though.


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 2, 2012)

like this a lot thanks for sharing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 2, 2012)

Love the old record players


----------



## Dark Descent (Oct 2, 2012)

wow, hope you were wearing masks with all that pigeon shit around...


----------



## sploradora (Oct 3, 2012)

wow thats a hell of a lot of shit! bet it hummed rotten! lovely pics, would love to see the exterior if you get a chance


----------



## Stussy (Oct 3, 2012)

S-10 hunter said:


> wow, hope you were wearing masks with all that pigeon shit around...



I always wear a P3 filter, think they stop me breathing that stuff! It really did stink in there!


----------



## Stussy (Oct 3, 2012)

sploradora said:


> wow thats a hell of a lot of shit! bet it hummed rotten! lovely pics, would love to see the exterior if you get a chance



Will do my best to get some externals up soon, the stench was unreal, luckily the filters stop most of it!


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 3, 2012)

mint! looks to be well worth a moochery


----------



## the_man_1984 (Oct 3, 2012)

It certainly puts a new light on the phrase sh&thole.  Great post, cheers for sharing.


----------



## ls509 (Nov 10, 2012)

i live in brechin and cannot believe this is what it looks like inside! may have to go in for a nosey myself one day!  thanks for sharing


----------



## Scattergun (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeh man, gorgeous! We're deffo goin there!


----------



## David K5 (Nov 15, 2012)

looks nice but I dont fancy the smell


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 16, 2012)

That really is a rather nice exploration and what great pix! Well done!


----------

